# Anyone been down to Weber?



## ChiefsDieHard (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm new here and I'm not sure if this is in the right forum. So sorry if it isnt. Anyways...
Has anyone been fly fishing at the weber by the Croydon exit (kind of close to devils slide)? It's one of the few spots I fish and want to know if anyone's been close and had any success. I nymph (never dry flied before) so if you have any good nymphs that are working that would be appreciated.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum.

I haven't made it to that part of the Weber this year, but in past years I did good on whitefish and a few browns with a #20 Red Copper John.

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

ChiefsDieHard said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here and I'm not sure if this is in the right forum. So sorry if it isnt. Anyways...
> Has anyone been fly fishing at the weber by the Croydon exit (kind of close to devils slide)? It's one of the few spots I fish and want to know if anyone's been close and had any success. I nymph (never dry flied before) so if you have any good nymphs that are working that would be appreciated.


I have only fished that area a few times and it was never as product as Taggart, Morgan City, or Between Rockport and Echo.

With as warm as it has been, I would probably start off with a San Juan Worm.

I wouldn't discount little minnow imitations, because the whitefish babies are going to be present.

If you are fishing for the greatest gift god gave to the Weber River The Mighty Bold Rocky Mountain Whitefish, then any midge pattern will work (WD 40's, zebras, Rainbow Warriors, etc) also scuds are a solid pattern.

Keep an eye out for hatches - it always seems like one bug or another is hatching on the weeb.

If a hatch happens, don't waste your time with keeping your fly on the surface. Fish just below the surface with emergers that look like the fly that is hatching.

With all fly fishing you have to become the best insect and fish biologist to be successful


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I haven't fish that section this year due to the water clarity but in years past Bead Head flies outperform regular flies: BH Copper Johns, Hares Ear, Pheasant Tail and Scuds\Sow bugs from sizes 16 to 20 do really well. The key to the Weber is you got to get your flies down whether it be weighted flies or adding split shots to your line. The real trick is adding just enough weight so you flies bounce off the bottom and not get snagged on the bottom. 

I also find tandem rig or the provo bouncer rig works better then just a single fly but that just my opinion.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> If you are fishing for the greatest gift god gave to the Weber River The Mighty Bold Rocky Mountain Whitefish


This ^^^^^^


----------

